# These are $75 per copy



## Clark (Feb 2, 2016)

Plus $12 shipping. I'll do Paypal.

65" x 12"
I designed them to be removable.
10-14 days to your door.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 2, 2016)

I'm sure someone would say it was appropriate that that picture was on the butt end of your truck! 
Not me, I'm generally neutral in this situation


----------



## JAB (Feb 2, 2016)

So are you paying $75 a day to drive around with it on? I will do it for $100 a day.


----------



## abax (Feb 2, 2016)

ROTFLMAO! You're a true believer.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 3, 2016)

This would be more appropriate for that compaign!
https://www.google.com/search?q=rin...C-aIynYyM:&usg=__9UKy4i5tcyGA_QU7_ya5T0PfRE0=


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 3, 2016)

you should approach mr. trump with these; i have a feeling he might support an entrepreneur


----------



## silence882 (Feb 3, 2016)

Can you make me one for Bernie?


----------



## abax (Feb 3, 2016)

I'd like one for Bernie too please.


----------



## Clark (Feb 4, 2016)

Yes. I can make one for Bernie.
PM me your phone number.

Abax- I don't have your number anymore.

If Bernie wasn't so fucking tax happy, I would be more interested.


----------



## Clark (Feb 4, 2016)

Yes. I can make one for Bernie.
PM me your phone number.

Abax- I don't have your number anymore.

If Bernie wasn't so fucking tax happy, I would be more interested.


----------



## Clark (Feb 4, 2016)

Either I stutter a lot, or there is a glitch in the matrix.


----------



## silence882 (Feb 4, 2016)

I was just kidding!

I don't actually have a pickup. I have a VW which is already an embarrassment to drive.


----------



## gonewild (Feb 4, 2016)

silence882 said:


> I was just kidding!
> 
> I don't actually have a pickup. I have a VW which is already an embarrassment to drive.



It wont be id Bernie wins. oke:


----------



## abax (Feb 5, 2016)

I was mostly joking too. If I stuck a sticker of any kind
on my BMW, himself would have a coronary. I'm not
nearly rich enough to fall into tax crazy Bernie's plans.

I will admit that Cruz and Rubio are making Trump look
like the safer alternative for the Repubs.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 5, 2016)

This is why I'm independent, because I have no wish to vote for generally unacceptable candidates after looking at more extreme ones; they have nothing to offer me


Elmer Nj


----------



## abax (Feb 6, 2016)

Lucky you Charles. In KY one is required to vote for the
registered party unless there's an independent running.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 6, 2016)

I think it's the same here and ny for primaries, but elections you vote for whoever wherever


----------



## Clark (Feb 21, 2016)

Bump


----------



## AdamD (Feb 21, 2016)

Sigh. I've got a pickup. I guess I'll let you pay me to drive around with it on. It might not bode well on a union construction site though...


----------



## Clark (Mar 10, 2016)

Floridian Special

Free shipping to Florida addresses till Tuesday!


----------



## Clark (Apr 24, 2016)

I should of ran this special on Weds.

For New Yorkers only-
For the next 61 days, these will be $61/copy plus shipping.


----------



## Heather (Apr 26, 2016)

Have you sold any yet? Here? 

If so, maybe we should start a vendor forum for you? oke:


----------



## Clark (Apr 28, 2016)

I'll consider it.


----------

